# Chicks



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

We recently recieved 3-4" of rain in one evening. Does any one know what that could do to the hun and chicken chicks?


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

a cool wet season is usually not conducive to chick survival...one big rain might not have too much of an impact, but a prolonged spell usually cuts into them a little...or a lot.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

It was very dry until then. We were the dryest part in SK. It had been a little cool in June but not bad


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I was thinking most upland chicks need about 10-12 days before they can regulate their body temp on their own. Once by that they are pretty tough.


----------

